# How many feet of hog casing is needed for 5lbs of meat



## jam030303 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am wanting to section off my hog casing I received from the butcher that makes 100lbs.  I don't know what length I should section the casings for 5lb batches


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's a chart that'll give you an idea......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128398/sausage-casings#post_866892


~Martin


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 17, 2014)

for me a 35-38 mm hog casing making approx 6" long Brats are pretty close to 1/4 lb per Brat ..... 4 brats to a pound ..... 2 feet casing per pound


----------

